# Wanted turkeys and got wood ducks



## FLQuacker (Mar 3, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2717454315147027





Sitn there workn a mouth call every little while...got interested in the wood ducks and let 2 hens sneak right up on me. It is amazing to me how fast they can get airborne and get gone! (Turkeys)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

